

How not to loose motivation about a side project? - toutouastro

I always loose motivation about side projects.How to solve this problem ?
======
nyan_sandwich
I find it hard to lose motivation with beeminder
(<https://www.beeminder.com/>) kicking my ass.

I used to have a lot of trouble.

------
csaba
Put it out into the wild as soon as possible, and get some users/customers.
Then there always be some rush, that keeps you motivated.

------
serichsen
You should always loose your motivation. That is no problem. Go wild!

Wait, did you mean "lose"?

